# She Bangs, She Bangs



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

This my new journal for my P90X Program.

I'm gonna get pics put up this weekend to start this thing off right.

I'm gonna do my best to follow this program line by line.  I am going to list a small disclaimer though:  We will be giving the IVF one more try soon so if you see my belly actually growing -- it is a baby  ahhhhh to dream 

With that being said, my diet will follow exactly what is in the nutrition plan.

No workout this morning, I slept in.
Diet wise:
Green tea and oatmeal w/ cinnamon this morning for breakfast
I do not know what my snack will be
I will probably end up running an errand at lunch, so I might pick up a salad or sandwich
I will probably have a Kashi bar or something for an afternoon snack
I do not know what dinner will be yet.

I think our P90X program will probably come in today.  I plan to go for some cardio early tomorrow morning and then go shopping for the races this weekend.  I will definitely be running up and down the track this weekend.


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

haha... I read the journal title and immediately thought of William Hung from American Idol...lol  

Good luck with the program!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Exactly Katt.....very good

She bangs and also has a "banging body".

Here are some tips for success that I found on the P90X Forum, I think it applies for success for everyone.

1.) Follow the outstanding P90X Nutrition Program (It works)
2.) Eat 5 or 6 small meals per day 
3.) Drink up to 1 gallon of water per day
4.) Use supplements (They give you an edge)Whey Protein, Multi-vitamins, extra vitamins (E,C, Omega Complex), a quality Fat Burner 
5.) Suffer during workouts to maximize results
6.) Use supplemental cardio workouts to enhance fat burning
7.) Stretch daily to prevent injury and enhance recovery
8.) Get enough sleep to maximize recovery (7 hours or more per night)
9.) Visualize the results you want to achieve daily to remain focused on your goals, both short and long term.
10.) Never give up or quit, no matter what!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh PS, I actually added some scrambled egg whites, green bell pepper, tomato and onion in with my breakfast this morning.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 29, 2008)

good tips to follow. I bet brad likes the title alot! lol  Good luck girl on the new program.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

if it were up to Brad it would just be bang, bang


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> if it were up to Brad it would just be bang, bang



.... It's a man thing!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 29, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> .... It's a man thing!


 

who says it's only a MAN thing??


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 29, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> who says it's only a MAN thing??
> 
> Hey, hey now easy girl! lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's not just a man thing......Brad says I'm out of control.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

Love The Journal Name, Best Wishes Sister Fitty on this!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

All i could think of was Ricky Martin! Gosh, i loved him when i was younger . . . . ahh . . . 

Ahem, anyway . . . . best of luck on your new journal. I love the tips for success, especially 'suffer during workouts'. I think we can _all_ tick *that* box!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 1, 2008)

lol great title name Fitty made me laugh.

I'm subscribed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, I AM NOT HAPPY ABOUT HAVING TO DO THIS -- but ya gotta start somewhere, right?  HERE GOES

let me just go ahead and  right now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, I don't know why they came out like that.....but oh well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

when are you gonna start the ivf treatments again??

you have a good base, girl, you just gotta work it!!  So what does the P90X thing look like, is it workouts and diet??  I heard it comes with supps too...??

we saw a commercial the other day talking about "breast muscles"  Cody says you need to show us those too  ya know...for reference only


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't know it came with supps too.  I think it's just the dvd's and the diet.  I think it will be here today actually.   yeah, I think I have a good start, and I think my workouts as they are, are okay -- can't wait to see what happens on the p90x program -- I think my prob is all diet.

I'll show you mine if you show me yours!  

As far as the ivf, we will probably cycle next month.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh by the way.....    look at those guns


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

actually I am jealous of your arms...I can never get any definition there


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

fitty, good luck on both of your new endevors. 

and i think i have those same underwareno mine are green


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> actually I am jealous of your arms...I can never get any definition there



True - that is still something i struggle with.

You look good, there is definately some great shoulder/bicep definition there. At least you know what to do to get your body looking the way you want it. We'll be expecting update pics too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm starting the program today.  It arrived yesterday, so I'm excited.  I meant to grab the diet book when I left this morning, but I walked off and forgot it.  Oh well, my diet will be good today.


I'm having coffee right now, but I'll got get some egg whites in a bit and have my oatmeal.
Brought my water bottle and will drink all of my water today.
Plan to have my tuna with some eggs for lunch.
My snacks will be either; apple, kashi bar or nuts/string cheese
Dinner will probably be chicken or fish and some green veggie


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

are you gonna let us know what their diet book says as far as meals?


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool that everything is pretty much planned out for you... no guess work needed!! 

Good luck!  And yeah,,, updated pic's are a must!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, I will billie.  As soon as I get home from my cardio workout tonight, I plan to grab the book and start logging.

Oh by the way, it doesn't come with supps.  They recommend you buy their supps, but they do say that you don't have to.  Just get ones that you like.  I know they want you to have a protein shake, omega 3's and a multi vit.  

I started back on my pre-natals last night  and I already take my fish oils every day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, I plan to do updated pics probably every couple of weeks.

Thanks Sam, I think my legs and my arms come in quicker than anything else.  Wish I knew why....I'd make my ass and my fat gut come in just as quickly!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

are the fish oils for the pregnancy?? How are they beneficial?  I'm assuming Folic Acid is in the prenatals?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, FA from the pre-natals.  I've always taken my fishoils for my cholesterol and to get the necessary EFA's in my diet because I know I don't eat enough fish.  I don't think it can hurt anything when it comes to pre and/or pregnancy.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome, BEST Wishes Sister Fitty in both the routine and IVF my Friend, GOD Speed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

check this site out...  Omega 3 Fish Oil and Pregnancy - Nutrition

I also read that it boosts intelligence and coordination, and eye hand coordination later on in life.  It seems that a mother taking fish oils will benefit her baby for a lifetime


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 5, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh yeah, I plan to do updated pics probably every couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks Sam, I think my legs and my arms come in quicker than anything else.  Wish I knew why....I'd make my ass and my fat gut come in just as quickly!!



For me it's the opposite. My legs and ass are okay, but extra fat goes to my stomach and back?? Why?? I might as well just superglue my food to that area because thats where it's going to end up


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> For me it's the opposite. My legs and ass are okay, but extra fat goes to my stomach and back?? Why?? I might as well just superglue my food to that area because thats where it's going to end up



That's exactly what my husband says!  

I think stomach is where we women store it notoriously.....stupid hormones 

OK, now onto the P90X.  Last night's dinner was:
grilled salmon, green beans and wild rice.  It was so very good too.

Todays meal plan:
Breakfast: Protein shake
Snack: Protein bar and I'm supposed to have a recovery drink, but I don't have my supplements yet, so I've asked my coach if there is anything I can sub for it.
Lunch:  Leftover salmon, green beans and cashews
Snack: String cheese
**will workout after work
Dinner:  Turkey, fat-free chicken broth gravy, green beans and 2 tbsp of protein powder


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

Get those supplements!!  lol

I carry my weight in my ass & legs...   but my step-daughter is like you and Sam, she has her excess in her stomach area..    I guess fat is fat, no matter where you paste in on, huh??


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2008)

all mine goes to my stomach and ass...but I don't know..to me having a fat ass is a good thing, well, for me anyways...I LOVE my big booty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2008)

Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere
Booty, booty, booty, booty rockin' everywhere
Rockin' everywhere
Rockin' everywhere

I found you Ms. New Booty......


Oh, sorry.  Got carried away


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

those are some scandalous unmentionables Fitty lol

great pics though, you have some great arm and shoulder definition going on! just remember, we want some update pics as well!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> those are some scandalous unmentionables Fitty lol




You just like the thong!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot about yesterday's workout.  It was all arms and shoulders and then 20 minutes cardio.  My biceps are sore today.  My cardio was 20 on the elipticle with a trunk twist.  If you've never tried this, please do!  It is hard, tough to keep your balance....but damn good for the core.

Love you all, hope you're having a  great Thursday.  Friday is almost here!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2008)

so what does the p90x diet and workout look like?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> all mine goes to my stomach and ass...but I don't know..to me having a fat ass is a good thing, well, for me anyways...I LOVE my big booty



Im jealous. I want a big ass . . . 


 . . . . .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

katt said:


> I carry my weight in my ass & legs...



your hubby carries your fat in his hands i guess then huh? 

Manall this ass talk hows a guy suppose to come in LOL

Diets lookin good solid...lots of supps though huh?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 6, 2008)

Cookie????  lol


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 7, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Cookie????  lol



You called??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm still working on gettin' those damn cookies.  My friend who gives them to me hasn't been in the gym....I'm wondering if he isn't working there anymore?  I need to call him.  If not, I'll just buy some - I get them for my hubby anyway so no big deal.  

Billie, the p90x workouts have you doing something (high intensity) everyday.  And I've figured out it's on a push/pull system.  Like Wednesday was Shoulders and arms, the other day was chest and back.  
The diet I've got figured out too.  It's kinda like that carb cycle that TP turned us all on to.  For the first phase, it's high protein, only 1 serving of fruit per day and no breads, crackers, pastas....nothing like that, but you can have fresh wild rice, not the packaged stuff.  

It's good, I've lost 2 pounds this week.

Yesterday I did a little bit of the ab/cardio work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not many supps DB, they ask that you have a quality protein shake, a quality recovery drink and some fish oils, and a quality fat burner.  

Right now I'm just doing everything except the fat burner.  I can't take any fat burners or anything like that because of the IVF cycle.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Im jealous. I want a big ass . . .
> 
> 
> . . . . .


 

why Sam...are you hitting on me??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh here is my diet today so far:
M1: protein shake
M2: 1 oz. string cheese and 1 oz. peanuts
M3: will probably have some sort of fish and maybe some veggies
M4: probably another ounch of string cheese and an apple
M5: will probably be some chicken or something like that....don't know


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> why Sam...are you hitting on me??



A little female on female action???? I knew this bang-bang journal was going to be good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

But wait....there's more!

Act now and you get not only female on female action.  If you're one of the first 50 callers, you'll also get female on female on female action!  
Act now, while supplies last.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

Number??? How bout 3 female and 1 male action!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

wow this journal just got a whole lot more...ummm....sexual..


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> wow this journal just got a whole lot more...ummm....sexual..



Best form of cardio, right?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh here is my diet today so far:
> M1: protein shake
> M2: 1 oz. string cheese and 1 oz. peanuts
> M3: will probably have some sort of fish and maybe some veggies
> ...



what program are ya on sweety?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2008)

Doin' the P90X program


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2008)

How's it going Tam?? How has the racing been?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep it up Sister Fitty, really interested in your journey here!!! Nothin but the best for ya!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

How's the diet going??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey everyone...what's been happening?  Not much here except trying to keep on track.

My diet is going great!  The workouts are good except I didn't workout yesterday.  I was so flippin tired from racing on Sunday and this time change is whippin' my ass.

I plan to be working out today though.  Today is chest and back.

Oh racing this weekend:  Donnie got 4th and Brandon got 3rd.  They are doing so well.  I'm so proud of how far they've come.

Here are my meals so far for today:
M1: oatmeal, coffee
M2: 4 turkey slices, 1 mozz string cheese, green tea
M3: bowl mixture -- lettuce, black beans, rice, corn and salsa
M4: string cheese and 1 oz. peanuts 
*Workout*
M5: I don't know about dinner yet, I'm not sure what we will have.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's all looking good girl! Keep it up!


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 11, 2008)

What size bike do they race?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2008)

Donnie, my oldest races a Honda 250 and Brandon, my youngest races a Suzuki 85


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's one of Donnie from two weeks ago:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's Brandon:


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 11, 2008)

when are we gonna get some pics of you riding?? It seems like everytime you ride you end up with a boo-boo...


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 11, 2008)

That's all sweetness! I thought about getting other bike right now no health ins. I play it smart now a days!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's my last boo boo


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

You and these "BooBoos" I feel like such a dork writing that, LOL!!! Anyway Sister Fitty there was this article in our local paper that I read and thought about you Instantly, its about woman who recieve acupuncture are 65% more likely to become pregnant with in vitro than woman who do not, just a little bit of info I have for ya, GOD Speed you and yours!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW - i would love to ride like that! I've been wanting a motorbike for ages, but my mum goes nuts everytime i mention it!

Well, im 27 now so i'll just have to get one and keep it quiet!!

Great news that your spot-on with your diet - good job


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awe, mommy' s little girl!! Grow some horns and get one they are a blast. lol


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Awe, mommy' s little girl!! Grow some horns and get one they are a blast. lol



Cheeky 

A bike is the first thing on my list when i leave the city, belive me. There's just no-where to put such a thing in central London, and i walk to work so i don't need it really. 

They're really wasted unless you've got big open spaces and winding roads to let rip on, don't you think?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2008)

hey everyone -- *Happy Friday!!!!*

Hope you're all doing well.

Today I am so sore in my shoulders and in my chest.  I have biceps and triceps tomorrow morning as well as abs and a little cardio.  I'm trying to wait until next week to do legs because my knee is still so sore from my fall two weeks ago.

Diet has been going well except yesterday I broke down and had a turkey sandwich.  I was not supposed to have bread, so I cheated a little.....today will be better.

M1: protein shake on the way to work
M2: 1 oz peanuts and 1 oz. low-fat mozz string cheese, green tea
M3: turkey slices and 1 oz. low-fat mozz string cheese
M4: ??
M5:  don't know about dinner tonight.  I'll try to keep it high protein, we are going out with family tonight.

Hope everyone has had a great week.  I'm so glad it's Friday!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Diet has been going well except yesterday I broke down and had a turkey sandwich.  I was not supposed to have bread, so I cheated a little.....today will be better.



I feel so low...

If I don't grab a spoon and bust out a tub of lard, it's a good day for me. 

I have complete respect for people like you who can truly diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't feel bad D, most of the time I want to grab a spoon and bust out a tub of peanut butter.....but then I'd just end up grabbin' the cookies and the crackers and then it's the chips and then it's cheese and then it's nuts and then it's more crackers or cookies......I start spiraling down and it's not good.

So I just don't do it at all.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy Friday Fitty!   I totally feel ya on the diet... ughhhh...  it's getting pretty hard for me right now.  but Billie is right,, that turkey sandwich wasn't that bad.. it could have been worse .. so gj for that!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Chin up, heart light, have a Great weekend Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi all!  Wut up  Not much here, lots of rain though!  Can't believe we're getting this much rain and flash flooding the day after it was 90 degrees here.   I guess it's true - "you don't like Texas weather, stick around, it'll change".   

OK, did not workout yesterday, but planning to do abs, arms and a little bit of cardio today afterwork.

Diet has been going really well.  Just trying to stay on track.

IVF cycle is going well too.  I start the meds on Friday morning.  Please keep us in your prayers.  I know we will become pregnant this time.  I feel it in my belly already and I can already see my sonogram pictures.  
*Conceiving, Believing, Achieving!  *


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear ya on the weather. It's going to rain later on today here, it sucks. Looking good in here! Good luck!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like Scotland - 4 seasons in one day! Every day! As long as you're prepared for rain, you'll be alright!

Best of luck to you Fitty - i've got everything crossed for you


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

hope you have a great Easter Fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2008)

You are ALWAYS in my Prayers Tamm!!!  Happy Easter!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter everyone!  I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Much love to you all!


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a wonderful journal with all the love and hard work going on! Happy Easter to you to Fitty!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

You are in my Prayers Sister Fitty, Happy Easter my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya Tam!
man..the kids are sky'n!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

wonderful news!  hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Irons77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Everything o.k.? No post in a while


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2008)

All is well....just been busy, busy.   Thanks for checkin in on me Irons...

I did go home sick on Friday though.  All better now.

Still eating clean - sometimes could be better than others, but who couldn't say this, huh?  Really trying to get in more fruits and veggies now though that we've started the cycle.  I'm also trying to replace all sodas with more water.  

More later, hope everyone is doing well and hope you all had a great weekend.  Gotta get back to work.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Heya Fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

I feel ya on trying to eat better Tammy!!

how is this cycle going so far?? is that why you were sick Friday??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2008)

No, I think I had a sinus infection or something like that on Friday.  Was not a good time to get sick either, so I just fought through it.

The cycle is going great.  We are right in the middle of it right now and the shots are really heating up now.  It looks like we'll be doing  the retrieval about the 18th, 19th or 20th.....something like that.  I'll keep you guys updated though and let you know what's happening.


I could be exercising more -- who couldn't say this too, right???   
I'm still trying to get in my little desk/office exercises; (i.e., dips off of my chair, push ups off of the desk, squats, stretches, etc....)  Other than that, not much real working out at the gym has been happening.  Actually I'm going today after work, but this will be the first time this week and it's Wednesday.

The good thing about it is, I don't think I'm gaining any weight!    I think being more strict on my diet (knowing that I'm not exercising much) is being good to me.

Hope you're all well.  I'll check in w/ everyone's journals a little later, kinda busy this morning.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you are doing well.  Good luck with the procedure!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Py!  I really appreciate you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

good luck Tam!! We are all rooting for you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks baby doll!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cookie??  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cookies!  You silly boy!  I'm gonna send you some dang cookies!  

All is well here!  Happy Friday everyone.  And it's pay day, so that's even better.  I really don't want to work today, I'd really like to be at home truth be told.

Oh, I thought I'd update you all on that little New Year's Resolution that I made -- remember the one where I said I would quit going to Starbucks?  Well, today is April 4th and I've only been once, it was about a month ago though.  I don't even miss it!  My pocket book doesn't miss it either.  LOL

Still having loads of fruits and veggies in my diet.  Started drinking more green tea as well as all of the water.  Not having as many cups of coffee in the mornings and have pretty much cut out all sodas.  I'm very proud of my diet and I've noticed that my sleeping habits have improved.  It seems this whole week, I haven't woke up during the night at all, like I used to.  I think I'm sending my body straight back into the type of eating that I did when I was on that detox program.  I really like it too!  

OK, gotta get back to work.  Be back later!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 4, 2008)

Great job Fitty! The cookie was a joke, I've given up on them......


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2008)

good, you weren't getting them anyway!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 4, 2008)

How RUUUUUDE!  There is no love or happiness in this journal any more. lol Have a great weekend everybody1


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

........... and he peeks his head in ... yep, fitty still banging


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2008)

couSON!!!!!     :kiss!

How are ya babe?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> couSON!!!!!     :kiss!
> 
> How are ya babe?



As handsome as ever ... hehehe

I'm good, and you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know that.  How's the fam?

All is well here, waiting for 4:00 to hit, I'm actually going to lift today!  I know, don't die!

I'm actually going to help a friend here at work and train her on some weights....so I'll do it with her.  Actually looking forward to it.  We're going to do weights 3 x/week.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Sister Fitty, hope all is well!!! Hows the PX90 thingy goin? I'm seriously interested in it, ummmmmmmmmmm I think, LOL!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I know that.  How's the fam?
> 
> All is well here, waiting for 4:00 to hit, I'm actually going to lift today!  I know, don't die!
> 
> I'm actually going to help a friend here at work and train her on some weights....so I'll do it with her.  Actually looking forward to it.  We're going to do weights 3 x/week.



Family is good. Daughter is going into grade 10  But other than that, all is well. 

Helping someone is a good way to get back to the basics of weights. By teaching your friend, you're re-affirming what you already know. Do you thing couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, the P90X is going really great!  I'll tell ya, it sure makes you strong.  Even though you may not be lifting extremely heavy, the routines make you strong.  

I am working on my P90X program only about 3 days a week now, which is fine, although it wants you to do it every single day and follow the program to the letter.  I have to admit - since the cycle started, it's gotten a little hard to stick to the program due to timing issues alone.

Today is cardio day, so I'll be doing that after work.  Tomorrow I have legs.

I think it's work really well.  I lost a few pounds so far, but am now just bloated because of all of the injections.

By the way - my quads and biceps are really sore this morning from our workout yesterday -- that's a good thing.

Sir Arch, I think you would REALLY enjoy the program.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> Family is good. Daughter is going into grade 10  But other than that, all is well.
> 
> Helping someone is a good way to get back to the basics of weights. By teaching your friend, you're re-affirming what you already know. Do you thing couSON




Honey, you and me both!!!    Donnie will be 16 this year and will be going into the 10th grade.   

Let's drink and drown our misery together!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Honey, you and me both!!!    Donnie will be 16 this year and will be going into the 10th grade.
> 
> Let's drink and drown our misery together!



And let the drinking begin


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah,,, wait till your kids are 29 & 26...  holey sheet... 

I still have a stepdaughter that's 16 though.. 

I just try not to think about it too often, or I get depressed....


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 8, 2008)

It can't be that bad, all of ya'll look great to me!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

hey fitgirl, how did the procedure go?  did you have it already?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

haven't had it yet Nad....probably late next week.  Will keep you guys updated though.  Thanks for asking.

When are you moving to TX?  Where are you moving to?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> yeah,,, wait till your kids are 29 & 26...  holey sheet...
> 
> I still have a stepdaughter that's 16 though..
> 
> I just try not to think about it too often, or I get depressed....



We have to battle 15 first LOL ... our daughter has discovered Victoria Secret and makeup


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> It can't be that bad, all of ya'll look great to me!



What ^^ he said


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> haven't had it yet Nad....probably late next week.  Will keep you guys updated though.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> When are you moving to TX?  Where are you moving to?



hopefully moving at the beginning of august.  
where in texas am i moving to?  aaah, if i told ya that i'd have to kill ya


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hopefully moving at the beginning of august.
> where in texas am i moving to?  aaah, if i told ya that i'd have to kill ya



OK, you all heard it here first.....if I come up missing....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd be more worried about nad's safety than yours.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah, I might put a hurtin' on him


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

oh crap...she's pulled out the hammer!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

heya Fitty! looking swell in here. diet and everything are on track by the looks of it!

when are we getting more update pics?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Hope all is well Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> oh crap...she's pulled out the hammer!!!



'the' hammer?  sounds like she's been known to use it before... 
ooooh, did someone say 'update pics'?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey are you slacking in here? Hope all is well


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey peeps.  Yep, the hammer is comin out!  I know how to whip it out and use it and yes, I've been known to use it before!

The more I use it, the more it gets used.



All is well in Fitty's life.  So, here's the update:  We'll be doing the retrieval on Monday and then the transfer on Saturday.  Hopefully we'll have baby(ies) soon.  

Yes, diet and everything is still on track, just trying to mostly eat healthy for now and then see what happens in a couple of weeks. 

Pics?  No updated pics just yet....maybe soon!  Just depends on how fat I get.  No one wants to see the growing belly unless thuurs a reason for the growth.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

What does your diet look like Fitty?? I increased my carbs to make up for the tiredness I've been feeling, and I don't feel that much different, except my weight has stayed the same, and I feel "softer" it kind sucks....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm trying to eat a LOT of fruits and veggies.

It sort of looks like this:
M1: one or more cups of coffee, either fiber one cereal or a health nut english muffin w/ peanut butter and a banana.
M2: I try to have another piece of fruit here, but depending on how busy I am, sometimes it doesn't happen.  Sometimes I have another health nut english muffin w/ some Omega Balance spread on it.
M3: try to have a protein and veggies here, sometimes just a turkey sandwich
M4: Depends here, sometimes a string cheese and an apple, sometimes a small bag of baked chips, sometimes just fruit. Yesterday's snack was a Muscle Milk protein bar.
M5: whatever I happen to cook for dinner.  It usually consists of a large salad and then my protein and veggies.
M6: I have been as of late, trying to have more fruit at night instead of the cookies or brownies or whatever other crap is in the house.

Speaking of being soft and gaining weight.  I have gained 6 pounds through this cycle.  I am so bloated from all of the meds right now.  I can't wait until Monday when we have the retrieval so I can feel a little better for a bit. 

Working out today -- for the first time this week.  The meds make me so tired.

What carbs have you increased?  Good carbs?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah, good carbs, sometimes bad ones work there way in though....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

damn those meds!  

omega spread?  is that smart balance butter?  it's gooood stuff!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all!  Well, the retrieval went wonderfully yesterday.  Back at work today and I'll find out today how many eggies we got.  They were, on Friday when I had my sonogram, thinking that we would get about 7 or 8...that would be great as long as we could get some nice mature eggies there.

Our transfer will be this Saturday.

Please keep us in your prayers.  This could very possibly be our last chance.  
We go forward from here.

Thanks everyone for asking and keeping us in your thoughts.  We really appreciate it.  It is wonderful to have friends like you all.
Tam


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> damn those meds!
> 
> omega spread?  is that smart balance butter?  it's gooood stuff!



yes!  that's the stuff....I love that stuff.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck fitty!!   I have my fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wish you the best of luck, Fitty


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2008)

just checkin' in....all is well here.

I think I may actually get in some cardio this afternoon...  ..I know...  .don't die


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

You are ALWAYS in my thoughts and prayers Fitty!!!!!  Remember...this is not the end of the road, possibley the beginning of another...there are always other options if this one doesn't pan out!  Here's hoping for mature Eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Jellybean!  You're so wonderful.

This very well may be our last chance though.  We will no adopt.  Although I think if you can and you want to go through with it, by all means, do.  Adoption is not for us.  It's just not something we want to venture in to.

If this IVF is not successful, we will probably stop.  It's really hard on your body, it takes a lot of time and we're not getting any younger.  At this point as it is, we'll be almost 60 putting the child through college.  Now, that's not to say we didn't think about that when we started - we did....we just want this to be successful.  We know whatever is in God's plan for us, will be.

Sorry, I'm rambling!

Love you all, hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

so....how was the transfer??????????????????????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

The transfer went perfect.  We put back 3 and we did assisted hatching on one of them.  The assisted hatching helps the embryo break out of it's shell and implant into the uterus. 

We're hopeful and I'm actually feeling really good except for sore boobs and an ever expanding waist line.  I think most of the bloating right now is because of the progesterone that I'm still on.

We have our blood test on the 6th to determine whether or not I'm pregnant.

We are thankful for technology, thankful for medicine and thankful for the genius that is my doctor.  

We'll see what happens now.  I'm being cautiously optimistic.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you jelly bean!

Love ya


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 29, 2008)

good luck couSON.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks couSON!!!

How you b?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Good Luck!
Hope everything works out for you..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks bunches CB


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Fitty!!! GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww thanks Sir Arch!  You're so sweet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

good luck with the tests Fitty! hopefully this'll be the one!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Thanks couSON!!!
> 
> How you b?



I b as well as I can ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2008)

Hi ebryone!  

I saw a commercial recentl for those Healthy Choice Cafe Steamers and could not get it out of my head...so I ran to Target today and that's what I got for lunch.  I got the General Tso's Spicy Chicken and that was the best darn thing!

I'm really trying to clean up my eating habits right now.  I'm not gonna call it a diet because right now all that matters is that I'm eating healthy.  I'm still trying to get in as much fruit and veggies as I can, but on average it's only about 2 pieces of fruit a day and about 2 to 3 servings of veggies.

I have to say though it's Thursday and I haven't had any sodas, diet sodas or coffee.  Although I did have a cup of caffeine free coffee today.  I'm trying to ween myself from caffeine, just in case I really am pregnant.  I've also stopped having any artificial sweetners like Splenda.

OK, enough about a day in Fitty World.  

Hope everyone else is doing good.

Almost TGIF


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Your awesome Sister Fitty, GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2008)

TGIF!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> TGIF!!!



hell yes!

great news about the transfer!  keep us posted, ok?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

AMEN TGIF!!! Hope all is well in Fittyland!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> TGIF!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

a couple more days till the test!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

I get my blood test tomorrow at 9:30


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

<fingers crossed>


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!   I'm feeling quite nervous.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

besides nervous, how are ya feeling??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

good, a little queezy every once in a while and nips are sore....we are praying those are good signs.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

woah!  i just noticed you're in dallas.  i'm applying for a position in lewisville now.  had a good phone interview, we'll see if i make it to the in-person stage!  hope those nips are sore for the reason we're all thinking of


----------



## Irons77 (May 5, 2008)

You better be prepared in 9 months, you will have another one. Those are good signs, I'm no expect but what I've heard that is good. Best of luck Fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

the hormones she was taking will also do that too....I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2008)

That's very true Billie...hoping that they are good signs though...praying for the best!

By the way Billie, I'm sending that Atro to you today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> woah!  i just noticed you're in dallas.  i'm applying for a position in lewisville now.  had a good phone interview, we'll see if i make it to the in-person stage!  hope those nips are sore for the reason we're all thinking of




Good luck on your interview Nad.  Let us know.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

GOD Speed you and yours Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

have you had your test 2day?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2008)

I did and we are pregnant!!!  

We are being optimistic though because it's still early.  But we know it is going to be just fine.  Thank you Jesus!  We are so excited.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and your prayers.  I do love my friends!


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

congratulations!  that's great news!
very happy for you two!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I did and we are pregnant!!!
> 
> We are being optimistic though because it's still early.  But we know it is going to be just fine.  Thank you Jesus!  We are so excited.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and your prayers.  I do love my friends!



My eyes just got all misty, Thank GOD for you Sister Fitty!!! THat is AWESOME!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I did and we are pregnant!!!
> 
> We are being optimistic though because it's still early. But we know it is going to be just fine. Thank you Jesus! We are so excited.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and your prayers. I do love my friends!


 
OMG!! I almost started crying! I have been on pins and needles waiting for this news all day!!!!   



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys!  You all are so wonderful!


----------



## countryboy (May 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Irons77 (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Fitty! Another Texans coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## katt (May 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2008)

THanks Katt


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Mommy's Day!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Hope all is well in Sister Fittyland!!! Your in my Thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!     All is well here.  Just moving right along.  We have our first sonogram on Thurs. just to make sure that everything is in the right place and it looks good -- I know it will be.  Then we have another sonogram on the 22nd to hear the heartbeat.  

I'm excited about hearing the heartbeat.

Other than that, I'm feeling really good.  A little naseous at times, but no big deal.

Will keep you all posted.  Thanks for checking in on me guys...you're all so wonderful.  Thank God for friends like you guys.  Thank you for keeping us in your prayers too.  We greatly appreciate it.


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Names?? do you have ideas on names for either the boy or girl???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

I do....I've always had them picked out.  Now, as for hubby.....he's not so agreeable....LOL

I'm sure we'll compromise ------------- _or at least he thinks so_.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

I'm sure he wants something like Major Applewhite Harris or Major Colt Harris.......


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2008)

congrat couSON


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm sure he wants something like Major Applewhite Harris or Major Colt Harris.......



oh man.... I feel sorry for him/her....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

You gotta think UT Longhorns here and you'll get it...then you'll fall on the floor laughing too.

Thanks couSON!


----------



## Irons77 (May 13, 2008)

tu??? LOL   Glad to hear all is good Fitty


GIG'EM AGGIES


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2008)

Gig 'em???  Gig?   What is a gig? 


Is that y'alls version of Git er dun?  

 


Just kidding Iron.....


thanks pal!


----------



## Irons77 (May 13, 2008)

Sorry but Aggies kick ass


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Names??? I hear Michael is a good one, LOL!!! Hope all is well in Fittyland my Friend, GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

Archy....your so subtle sometimes


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2008)

Sir Arch.   I actually thought of Michael.  I like Hannah too for a girl.  I've kinda felt like Hannah over the years.......

We've got tons of time to _"fight"_ over a name.


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Excellent Sister Fitty, Enjoy life my Friend!!! Love your siggy too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

Hannah is a beautiful name!!!   I've always liked Hunter for a boy...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

whoa whoa you got a bun in the oven?  man i missed this one!

much congrats to ya doll!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2008)

Where ya been DB?   Good to see you!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

How's my Fitty doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2008)

All is well here....really slow at the office today, so I've nodded off already!  I could seriously crawl underneath my desk and go to sleep.

It was my intention to go to Victoria's Secret this afternoon to buy a new bra, but what I really wanna do is just go home, crawl up on the couch with the Chiller channel and take a little nap before hubby gets home.....LOL!

Sleep is all I want...sleep is all I want...sleep is all I want!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

yea ive been in a cave for a while LOL...

sleep sleep sleep mmmm now that sounds like fun LOL!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You gotta think UT Longhorns here and you'll get it...then you'll fall on the floor laughing too.


I got it .

How about Vince? Maybe Vince Young Harris?

I like Hanna, but it is so common now. My niece named her beautiful daughter Hanna, and everyone, and I mean everyone, calls her either "Hanna Banana", or "Hanna Montana". She is 8, and hates that.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

try to find something individual Tammy!!!  mine and cody's neice's name is Maleah (which is a Hawaiin name for Mary) and at first we were skeptical, but it is such a beautiful name


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2008)

I've known of a Maleah actually...I like it, but I don't think I'd like it for my daughter.  

If it's a girl, I would like Mattie.  Just Mattie, not short for anything.
If it's a boy, I would like Jake.  Just Jake, not Jacob.  

If you're a Lost fan, you'll get a kick out of this....hubby wants to name the baby Hugo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> I got it .
> 
> How about Vince? Maybe Vince Young Harris?



   Yeah, we had Vince Major Colt at one point.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2008)

Just checkin' in briefly...today is a busy Friday!

Hope everyone is okay...I'll try to get to everyone journal later today.



Tam


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

hiya girl!!! how's our own IM Mommy????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2008)

All is well here, thanks for checking in on me jellybean!  

I went to the doctor yesterday and everything is fine.  I thought I would've had a sonogram, but they are going to wait until July 1st when I go back.  I'm hoping I can get in to see our sonographer here before then, so I can get a sono and see the little peanut.

I will scan it when I do and post for everyone.

How are you doing?  How is everyone else this Wednesday?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

Whoa!  Looks like I missed some big news!  

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Py!     How are ya by the way?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

Squishy.  You?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2008)

squishy....that's goes double for me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh...nuttin going on in here since the 5th....I'm a slacker!  

Nothing much to report though.  The belly is growing and I feel stretches and tugs and stuff all the time.  I can't wait 'till I can really start to feel the baby move.  I think sometime over the next few months we'll start to get the nursery together.  I'll take pics for sure.

Let's see, what else?  Oh...Donnie (my oldest) broke his tibia on the 6th and he had surgery last Thursday.  It's starting to heal, so he's starting to feel a little better, but he's not going to be able to ride for about 3 months.

Brandon has a race this weekend at one of our favorite tracks, so at least Donnie will get to get out and see his friends.  Poor guy, I know he's ready to get back out there though.  I feel bad for him.

Ok, I'll try to keep up with my journal better from now on.  I promise!  
Love you all!

Tam


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2008)

have you gotten a sonogram at work yet?? I am so eager to find out what it's gonna be!! (besides a baby of course...  )

I'm glad you stopped in...I've been worried about you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2008)

I won't be able to find out what it is for 6 more weeks.    Yes, it's killin' me too.    I wanna know right now!!!!   All of our friends say it's going to be a girl.

 back to ya babe.  I've been following along in your journal and I think you're right.  Whatever you do is the best.  If you happen to lose weight, fine.  If you don't, fine!  You do what is best for you sweetie.  You know one thing, whatever happens - you're fine with it and Cody will always love you.  So will I


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I wanna know right now!!!!





Im calling a boy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey everyone!    Sorry I've been MIA again, work has been so busy and I'm just so flippin tired that I don't want to do anything besides sleep.  

We've been remodeling my youngest son's bathroom -- that took about a week -- now we're about to start setting up and decorating the nursery.  My sister in law is giving me her crib, the changing table, basinette and the rocking chair.  Whew!  glad we're getting all of that, those are the big items and cost mucho bucks to buy.  All of the other stuff we'll either buy or get at baby showers.

I'm attaching a picture of the sonogram that we had done on the 2nd.  They say we won't be able to find out what it is until probably the end of the month.  So as soon as I find out, I'll let you guys know for sure.

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while.  I promise to check in more often.

Hugs and kisses to everyone!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pic Tam...it's already adorable!  How are you gonna do the nursery?? Pic out any names yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, if it's a girl it's gonna be Mattie Carolyn.  We have not settled on a boy name yet.  Though I like Jake --- we'll see!

The nursery is going to be in Rainforest.  You can check the stuff out on Target.com.  They have all of the stuff that I want.  It's bright and fun.  I think it will be great for the baby.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2008)

I think a pregnancy journal would be great!!  They have several on oxygenmag.com and I love looking at all the big belly pics!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll check that out....thanks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, here's a pic - side baby belly


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tam...you look beautiful...your only 2 months along, right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

13.5 weeks, starting my 4th month/2nd trimester


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just remembered you took the test at the beginning of May


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2008)

yep, we were already 6 weeks preggo when we got the test done to confirm.  Time flies doesn't it???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2008)

IT'S A BOY


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2008)

congratulations Tammy!!!! I am so excited for you!!!

I bet hubby is excited...have ya'll picked a name yet?  your 5 months in now, right?  How have you been feeling??

How about some update pics???

sorry I haven't checked on you....I barely get on here anymore...IM has been dead...no one posts in journals anymore


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2008)

I know, I check every now and then, but no on is ever on and you're right, it seems no one posts in their journals anymore.  Maybe it's just the summer and everyone is on vacation.     LOL

Here is one more, I actually just took this real quick this morning.  

We'll be on vacation next week, so I'll have more from our trip and I'll post a few when we get back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2008)

Woah, that's huge.....sorry!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2008)

I think you look adorable !! Is that taken at work?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2008)

congrats couSON


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2008)

so, how's my favorite preggo doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2008)

Doing great! I feel good except for my hands and arms falling asleep at night while I sleep.  It's so annoying.  But I'll take it!  

How are you doing?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2008)

great, getting excited/nervous about the wedding 

have ya'll done any decorating of the nursery!! I need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2008)

morning darlin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mornin' couSON.   How is your fine self today?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 18, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Doing great! I feel good except for my hands and arms falling asleep at night while I sleep.  It's so annoying.  But I'll take it!
> 
> How are you doing?



was checking to see how the mommy to be is.  my ct seemed to have no cause 'til i found info about this. Carpal tunnel syndrome during pregnancy - BabyCenter i hope it's not too bad. a pregnancy journal would be really nice.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2008)

I did see that, thanks!  And my doc has suggested that I use wrist splints at night.  I started using them last night.  I think I may have to start wearing them during work too as I use my computer all day long.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2008)

Morning everyone!  Let's see, what's going on today in the world of Super Preggo?  

I feel really good today.  The baby has been moving a lot more lately.  He moves a lot at night.  I also bought the Baby Plus Prenatal Education System.  I've only used it about 3 times and he seems to be responding very well to it.  He moves a lot when I'm using it.  I don't know if it's "true to it's word" or not, but I want to give the baby the best head start possible and it doesn't appear there is any harm.

Let's see,what else?  I go to the doctor next week on the 26th.  I think this is when we'll get the sonogram to tell the gender.  We already know we're having a boy, but I wanna see him anyway.  I wish I had one of those sonogram machines so that I could look at the baby all the time.   I will def put up new pics when we get them.

The little calendar/event emails that I get say the baby is about 10.5 inches long now (head to toe).  

I can't wait until January when he gets here.  I can't wait to see him and hold him and play with him and kiss that cute little face!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2008)

awww....you made me tear up just then   I am so happy for you Tammy!! Do you still have the links to the free IVF thing?? Did you go through them for all your IVF treatments??  Cody and I are gonna give it a go next year (hopefully in the fall sometime)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2008)

No, I do not recommend Free IVF.  They never called me back in the given time frame that they promised and never did anything with the donation that I sent....as far as I know.

If you absolutely need IVF, I'd go through Capital One's Infertility Program and get a loan.  This is what Brad and I ended up doing.  They are so easy to work with and you get your money virtually the same week.  

My doctor's office was THE BEST also.  I would recommend them to anyone that has the luxury of going to anyone of their offices.  They're amazing!!!!!

If you don't need IVF, check out going through just the artificial insemination where they put the sperm inside of you.  It's much cheaper and tends to work in enormous success rates if they are monitoring you correctly.  

Do you know if you will need assistance at all?  (sorry, I don't mean to air anyone's private business here, so answer in PM if you want to.)

OK, so today I had this really huge craving for fried rice and since I've been on a broccoli kick lately, I went to Panda Express and got fried rice and broccoli beef.  I proceeded to eat the entire flippin plate of fried rice and all of my broccoli.  Oh well, better to be on a broccoli kick than an ice cream or donut kick, huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2008)

20 weeks today -- half way point!

I'm so excited and can't believe that it's gone this fast.  I hope and I really do think that the next 18 to 20 weeks will go just as fast!  

Brad did a lot of work this weekend cleaning out the closet in the extra room and we're going to be working the next few weekends to clean everything up and get the nursery ready.

I go to the doctor tomorrow for my normal check and then we have a sonogram on Friday.  I can't wait to see him and have new pictures for everyone.

He sure is kicking up a storm in there.

OK, gotta get to work, I think I'm going to be pretty busy today. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey lady!
Wow....take a look in here...and come to find out that you are having a baby! WAHOO!
..and!!! Billy is nekkid....truly a good day....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2008)

See what happens when you keep up with your friends....nekkidness and babies!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

20 weeks is half way?? Your gonna be pregnant for 10 months


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 26, 2008)

No silly!!!  Generally a pregnancy is anywhere from 36 to 40 weeks.  They say 9 months because it's the general thought that each trimester is 3 months.  3,6,9 = 3 trimesters....well, actually each trimester is approx. 13 weeks.  

You just have to remember that some months are 4 weeks and some are 5.  It all works out in the end....LOL

More of an explanation than you wanted, but there ya go!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 26, 2008)

most of the gals I know were prego for under 36 weeks...maybe it's something in the water around here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2008)

That would work for me...as long as the baby was completely healthy and ready


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had my sono today.  Everything is going well.  He's measuring just fine and is in the 58% percentile, just a little above average.  That's my smart, big boy!!!  

Here are two pictures and a video w/ a 3D side.  You should be able to just click on the video and it will pop up a new box and start.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2008)

very cool Tam!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 2, 2008)

I've watched that video already about 800 times......I love to see that little mouth moving.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2008)

Let's see...what's going on in "As the Preggo World turns"?

This little one plays football in the mornings, soccer in the afternoons and swims an olympic lap in the evenings.  He is active, active, active.  I love that feeling of him kicking and moving.  

Brad has only felt him kick a couple of times, but the baby is starting to become more active and he will feel him more and more in the coming weeks.

My heartburn is terrible, but that's the only thing, so I'll take it.

I go back to the doctor on the 23rd for my next appt.  I will be 24 weeks then.  I can't believe it's going so fast.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 5, 2008)

sooo..I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind...Fitty pregnant!? congrats Fitty! that's awesome!

great pics too, I bet that was pretty exciting seeing the ultrasound pictures. (they are ultrasound pictures, right?)


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2008)

Tam, I always look forward to your updates!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like things are going great! My wife always had heartburn issues as well.  She worked the Tums pretty hard, but they are a decent calcium supplement as well, so it's all good.  I think the limit they gave her was 6 or 8 a day.  If you haven't already, you might check that out.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like it's going great!

My wife had heartburn issues too.  Tums were a big part of the plan in our house.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> sooo..I am waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind...Fitty pregnant!? congrats Fitty! that's awesome!
> 
> great pics too, I bet that was pretty exciting seeing the ultrasound pictures. (they are ultrasound pictures, right?)





THanks Scar!!!  Yes, 5 months.  It is going by so fast!   

Yes, the ultrasound pics are awesome, I love seeing him every chance I get.

Oh Py, yes, the Tums are like a food group in my life.  Here is a rundown of my current food groups:

chocolate milk
mexican food
Tums
McDonald's
Chipotle



Luckily I haven't gained that much weight.  I think I've only gained about 10 or 11 pounds.  I'm trying really hard now though to eat very healthy and bring my foods to work more than eating out.  I'm trying also to eat more fruits and veggies than anything.  

Still getting some resemblance of workouts, mostly walking, taking the stairs at work and wall squats.  Of course kegels too.  They will aid in delivery.  

someone at work asked me this morning what I ate over the weekend.   It looked like I swallowed a small basketball.  I may have another pic or two later this week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2008)

woohoo!! pics!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope you and your family made it through all that horrible weather Tammy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2008)

All is well here, we got rain and wind, but that was it!  Thanks be to God.

Here is the pic from yesterday:





And a pic of the baby's  bedding:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2008)

You look adorable Tammy!! The nursury is adorable too  How have you been feeling?


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)

Awww,, cute crib set up you have there.  How's the mom doing?  Heartburn going away?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey everyone!  All is well here.  I feel great.  Aside from the heartburn, which would go away if I ate better....LOL

Oh well, I'll deal with it!

I go to the doctor tomorrow so I'll fill you guys in with an update once I get back.

Hope everyone is doing well.
Tam


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

good to hear all is well Fitty!

how long to go is it for the baby now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anywhere from 12 to 16 weeks....depending on how long the pregnancy will go.  I'm hoping only 12 or 13.  

I'm feeling great and not ready to end it by any means (at least for now), but I'm just ready to see him.  

We were in Austin this past weekend for a game and got the baby a little outfit that says "Born a Horn"   I think I am going to take it to the hospital and he will wear that home!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations Tam!! I'm so glad your pregnancy is going good and that you guys are healthy. I just got caught up on your journal. Man I need to stop being a stranger. I may start a journal again? But I know you have heard that before.
When are you due?? That would be cute if your baby came home in a horns outfit!! 
take care babe!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my gaaaawwwwdddd, it's Stacey...Girl, you REALLY need to start a journal.  Just get on it, once you do you may not check in everyday, but we'll be able to keep up with you!!!!   

Miss you sweetie.  

I'm due in Jan.  Literally, there could only be 12 weeks left...I can't believe it's gone so fast.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

Did you pick a name yet?  Did I already ask that?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to hear things are going great.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 29, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Did you pick a name yet?  Did I already ask that?




We think Caleb.  But we're not totally sure yet.  We really like it, but we're trying not to say it too much so that we don't get tired of it.  LOL

Either way his middle name will be Major.  

We have also talked about naming him Colt Major.   Is this kid destined to be a Longhorn quarterback or what???   LOL


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Colt Major.  I dig that!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Colt or Caleb... both of those names are awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Tam!! I know!! I will start a journal. I miss you!! I love the name Caleb, and you look so cute pregnant!! You look beautiful!! I like your nursery!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2008)

where are you girl?? Are you feeling okay?? I hope so!  Just wanted to say Hi!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm here, I'll try to get another picture up today maybe.  

26 weeks this week!  Week 27 starts on Monday....whoooo!!!!  Getting close, getting really close.  All is going well though, just getting bigger!

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, I posted last 6 weeks ago...yes 6!  I'm 32 weeks today.  Can't hardly believe it.  I will try to post another pic, I might take one tonight or tomorrow.  We'll see.

Little Caleb is a busy little bee in there.  Kicks and hiccups and toes in the ribs...LOL...it's all so cute!  I can't wait to see him.  

I go to the doctor tomorrow afternoon, so I'll know more by then and will fill you guys in.  We could literally have this baby in 4 weeks....whew!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 17, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOO!!! I miss ya Tam! How are you doing? Thanks for the gifts..they are beautiful!!

What are a few things you still need for baby?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2008)

Sister Fitty, I'm so happy for you and Love the name too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't need anything, honestly.  We've got so much from showers, it's not even funny!  Actually I need to buy diapers, but that's going to be a need from day one.   

The doctor's appointment yesterday went perfect.  Unless he decides to come earlier on his own, we will be induced on Jan 7th.  Other than that, he is doing well.  My gestational diabetes is going great and my numbers are perfect.  My dietitian is pleased.

OK, will check back in with you guys later...busy, busy, busy today.
XOXO

P.S., missed you Sir Arch.  Glad you popped in.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2008)

couSON....how the heck are ya darlin?

  have been missin' you


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2008)

Things are great here ... and I see even better for you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 26, 2008)

happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day Tammy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey everyone!  Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and didn't eat too much.  But then again, if you didn't eat too much, it probably wasn't that great of a Thanksgiving....LOL....I kid!

Mine was good, did eat too much, then just had to sit on the couch and chill for about 3 days...LOL

Everything is still going great with the pregnancy. Caleb is still in there.  Not counting this week, I only have about 4 weeks left.  That's if he holds out until the induction -- which I don't think he will.  
I go to the doctor tomorrow and we will see what he says.  Hopefully he'll check me and tell me that I'm already dialating...LOL

XOXO to you all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2008)

New pic from this week.  Sorry it's so big.  Still waiting on this little one to get here.   If he doesn't come before, we will be induced on the 7th -- did I tell you guys that?  I really wish he would come either this week or next.  But I go to the doctor tomorrow, so we'll see what progress we've made then.  I will try to get on tomorrow and let you guys know.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2008)

hey momma to be! If I do not hear from you pripor, may you and your family have a happy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2008)

hi momma! how was your Christmas? How is the little guy treating you? 

I hope to hear soon that he has arrived!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is the little guy here yet????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2009)

the babe must be here by now since it is the 10th...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

couSON


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is KILLING ME!!! I want baby pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys!  Sorry I've been MIA for a while...things are busy with the new little guy.  I know you know what I mean.  LOL!  

Caleb Major Harris was born 1/7 at 3:43pm and weighed 7lbs, 13 ounces and was 19 3/4 inches long.  2 weeks old now and he weighs 8lbs, 10 ounces and is now 21 inches long.  Breastfeeding TOTALLY agrees with him.

He is so precious and I don't even mind getting up at 2 and 5 in the morning with him.  It gives me extra opportunities to kiss his chubby little cheeks.

Here's a couple of pics.  I will get more uploaded in the days to come!  I just love the one of him smiling....he does this all the time.  He really is a happy baby.  We are so blessed!  God is good!

On the fitty front -- all is well.  I'm starting to do a few little workouts at home and eating as cleanly as possible.  Have to do that since I'm the only source of Caleb's food -- he has to be healthy and big and strong.  I'm already down 24 pounds.  I plan to lose at least 5 more in the next week and will hopefully be back to prepregnancy weight by my anniversary in March.  That would be really nice!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooooh, sorry those were so big!


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwwww what a cutie!!!!   Congrats!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tam! I am so happy for you!!! I know how long the road has been for you on this one, I even teared up a little  He is adorable and a true blessing. Love ya girl


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 26, 2009)

congrats Fitty!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2009)

Tam!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't believe I have not logged on in months!! YEAH!! He is ADORABLE!!!! I bet he is a big baby now!! Congrats to you guys and may you have a healthy family!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

me neither!
WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN, YOUNG LADY??
How's you? The family, the dog? ANy kiddos of your own yet? Still drive the camaro? Have you put the steer's horns on the front as required of all Texans?


----------

